# Lithuanian: zilionis



## Setwale_Charm

What does this word mean?


----------



## deine

It seems that it is a surname of someone.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hmm.... does not seem to be. I cannot give more context, sorry, it is not accompanied by any. Do you happen to know of a good Lithuanian dictionary online, by the way?


----------



## deine

I was thinking what esle could mean this world... It really seems like surname (because of the ending -ionis), but MAYBE it could be the name of some village, not sure...

About Lithuanian online dictionary. I have some offers, but they aren't very good 

http://www.lingvozone.com 

http://www.omni.lt/zodynai/ 

http://www.lietuviu-anglu.com/?word=zyl%C4%97


----------



## karuna

In Latvian _zilonis _means "an elephant". But that probably was not what you were looking to anyway.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Well, I am not sure....What is the Lithuanian for 'elephant' then? Mine is most definitely Lithuanian.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

*dramblys*​​


----------

